# Friday all you can eat/drink Buffet



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, 

Can anyone recommend a good and cheap Friday night Dinner Buffet (starting after 5/6pm) with alcohol included. Looking for something up to 200AED after Ramadan. 


Thanks for your help


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

with alcohol, under 200?
do such things exist?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Double Decker is about your only option, but not at night.

Spice Island in Deira is popular, but think it might just creep over your budget.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Try Towers Rotana, Flavours on 2, always a decent spread and there are two for one vouchers on the entertainer.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I checked the one in Towers Rotana and it seems to be 179 only includin alcohol.

Thansk


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Pergolas at Murooj Rotana and there's also another buffet style restaurant at the Jumeirah Rotana, which is actually in Satwa. Both of these could fall within your budget.


----------

